# Step 7 Freelance Raum Düsseldorf gesucht



## Limdor (4 März 2011)

Hallo,

wir suchen einen erfahrenen Freelancer der uns bei einem Projekt im Bereich Step7 und WinCC unterstützen kann. 

Bei der Anlage in die die SPS eingebunden werden soll handelt es sich um eine Klebe-Punktschweißzelle mit 3 Industrierobotern.

Bei der SPS handelt es sich um eine Simatic CPU 315 2 PN/DP mit 5 ET200 Eco E/A Modulen die über Profinet einegebunden werden. Zusätzlich wird der Zustand der Anlage über ein HMI ausgegeben.

Die SPS übernimmt die Steuerung des Drehtischs,Rolltor und Spanner. Überwachung der Schweißsteuerung und Klebeeinrichtung und die Verriegelung der Roboterbewegungen.

Sollte jemand Interesse an dem Projekt haben und kurzfristig verfügbar sein
wäre es nett wenn Ihr euch unter 

ordowski@adamant-robotics.de

melden würdet.

Alles weiter kann dann in einem Gespräch geklärt werden.

Gruss
Björn


----------



## Ralle (5 März 2011)

Ich verschiebe den Beitrag mal in die richtige Rubrik.

Kurzfristig heißt sofort?


----------

